

Academic Ranking of World Universities in Computer Science - 2012 - Flopsy
http://www.shanghairanking.com/SubjectCS2012.html

======
digitalWestie
With this methodology I think there is significant weight going for
departments with long running courses. Whilst it's likely that departments
with a good history will be good now I think there should be more historical
weighting for data points.

